# Lambeth Country Show 2010 - 17-18th July



## RubyToogood (Jun 18, 2010)

The entry forms and regulations are up, so now is the time to be plotting your vegetable sculptures and knitting masterpieces!

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Environment/ParksGreenSpaces/EventsInParks/FlowerShow.htm (scroll down for the pdfs)


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh yes!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

"article of hand knitted wear"

I'd do some animals, but you can't wear them


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> "article of hand knitted wear"
> 
> I'd do some animals, but you can't wear them



Do me a jumper with a picture of a dog jumping through a hoop of fire on the front please?


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 18, 2010)

I think you can do what I did with the crocheted blanket and enter under "Article of handicraft"

Also, I should stress, _you do not have be a Lambeth resident_.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Are toys handicraft though? I dunno, also I'm just following a pattern.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Do me a jumper with a picture of a dog jumping through a hoop of fire on the front please?


No


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Are toys handicraft though? I dunno, also I'm just following a pattern.


Of course they are. And of course you can follow a pattern. What do you think I did with the blanket? I've recognised a few of the entries from patterns over the years. It's not cheating or anything.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

You're so good I though you might've designed it 

I'll see if I have time, lots of babies coming up.


----------



## colacubes (Jun 18, 2010)

I've still got an unopen jar of craft club marmalade.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Fancy label... do it!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Do it!



It's quite tempting.  Imagine our great victory


----------



## Rushy (Jun 18, 2010)

Not just a veggie competition this year:

*Lambeth Country Show Wheelbarrow and Scarecrow Competition 2010*
17-18 July 2010, Brockwell Park

Invitation to Enter

Dear All,

As organisers of the Lambeth Country Show, Lambeth Events Team is delighted to announce the launch of the all new Scarecrow Competition and the return of the Wheelbarrow competition at this year’s event – giving entrants the opportunity to win up to £250* and £150* respectively.

We present two great ways to get involved and have fun at Lambeth’s very popular annual, flagship event.

The theme for the Scarecrow Competition: Rags to riches – ‘Stars from film, music and stage’. 

The theme for the Wheelbarrow Competition: ‘Incredible Edible’

Please find attached, information concerning both competitions which this year is open to the whole community – individual and groups.

I appreciate that this information has arrived quite late but we would really welcome entries from your groups and organisations.

Please be advised that details will be shortly available on the council website, but you have been provided with all the relevant attachments to enter the competition/s.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> You're so good I though you might've designed it
> 
> I'll see if I have time, lots of babies coming up.


You could always hold off actually handing the item over for a few weeks potentially... I was thinking of possibly doing that as I doubt I'll have time to knit something specially.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Rushy said:


> Not just a veggie competition this year:
> 
> *Lambeth Country Show Wheelbarrow and Scarecrow Competition 2010*
> 17-18 July 2010, Brockwell Park
> ...



hve you got the info for the scarecrow competition??


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> You could always hold off actually handing the item over for a few weeks potentially... I was thinking of possibly doing that as I doubt I'll have time to knit something specially.


That's not a bad idea. I'll put my thinking cap on


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2010)

so, is it in field 69 that i can enter my amusing vegetable sculpture?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

I think that's only for kids OU


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2010)

i don't think so - there's a 'vegetable figure' in class 69. that's followed by the kids' sections


----------



## Rushy (Jun 18, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> hve you got the info for the scarecrow competition??



http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/...arks/ScarecrowCompetition2010RagsToRiches.htm

couldn't find the wheelbarrow bit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i don't think so - there's a 'vegetable figure' in class 69. that's followed by the kids' sections



What's the theme?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What's the theme?



it doesn't say, but i was planning on reconstructing leonidas' valiant defence of thermopylae, using peas.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

What you going to stick the peas together with?


----------



## miss minnie (Jun 18, 2010)

Would it be cheating to fill a mould with peas and freeze them?  A sort of pea-ice sculpture?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Rushy said:


> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/...arks/ScarecrowCompetition2010RagsToRiches.htm
> 
> couldn't find the wheelbarrow bit.



Thank you.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 18, 2010)

miss minnie said:


> Would it be cheating to fill a mould with peas and freeze them?  A sort of pea-ice sculpture?


I don't think that would last even until the judging, let alone all weekend unfortunately.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> What you going to stick the peas together with?



glue


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 18, 2010)

Hmmm


----------



## tastebud (Jun 18, 2010)

my mates' band are playing at this - should be ace!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 2, 2010)

*Line up announced*

Saturday, 17 July

1.45 to 2.20pm - The Thirst (local electric groove rock band)

2.45 to 3.30pm - special guests, Alabama 3 unplugged

3.40 to 4.20pm - Soul II Soul with Jazzie B, the Original Funki Dreds featuring MC Chickaboo

4.20 to 4.45pm - Miss Frank (X Factor finalists)

4.45 to 5.15pm - Soul II Soul with JAZZIE B featuring MC Chickaboo, Original Funki Dreds

5.30pm - Suravah Soul Brazilian jazz funk

Sunday, 18 July

2.30 to 3.15pm - Saxon Sound System featuring Musclehead, Trevor Sax and guests

3.15 to 4pm - Sista - Women in Reggae featuring Trilla Jena

4 to 4.30pm - Gappy Ranks

4.30 to 5pm - Saxon Sound System featuring Tippa Irie

5 to 6.30pm - The Twinkle Brothers

6.30 to 6.45pm - Saxon Sound System


----------



## Badgers (Jul 2, 2010)

No Aswad?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2010)

We've got an after show party at the Albert on the Saturday, so you're all cordially invited to roll down the hill, post Chucklehead.



porno thieving gypsy said:


> 4.20 to 4.45pm - Miss Frank (X Factor finalists)


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2010)

Alabama 3 and a bit of Soul II Soul... I might just see some music this year 

Going to have to google The Twinkle Brothers


----------



## tarannau (Jul 2, 2010)

Ach, they're not all bad. Graziella(sp?) or whatever her name is was a bit of a regular toaster at a mate's hip hop night. They've been used and spat out by X Factor, but that's a reason to hate them forever. I can't say I'm rushing to see them, but if their appearance at the Hoot is anything to go by they may prove popular with the youth. I can't see why they're worth a facepalm tbh.

Not a bad bill all in all. Soul II Soul were a huge part of my childhood and if it's the same Chickaboo I'm thinking of, we should be in for a treat. I was worried that they'd be some godawful retro group trading on past glories once, but midway through a set a few years back they dropped some truly filthy bass and she took total control of the crowd. Fingers crossed they're still on form


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2010)

tarannau said:


> They've been used and spat out by X Factor, but that's a reason to hate them forever. I can't say I'm rushing to see them, but if their appearance at the Hoot is anything to go by they may prove popular with the youth. I can't see why they're worth a facepalm tbh.


I don't 'hate' them, I was just facepalming the 'X Factor finalists' billing.


----------



## matt m (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope they still have a "Village Fete" stage this year. They've had one every year recently, and it's always been organized by Dexter Bentley from Resonance FM. He always puts together good line-ups of freak folk type bands. He had Olivia Chaney among others last year.


----------



## ringo (Jul 2, 2010)

Quite a departure, having no reggae on the Saturday, but I think it'll go down well.

Gappy Ranks will do his massive "Heaven In Her Eyes" on the Wailers 'Soul Rebel' rhythm, but not sure anyone will know much more than that. 

Saxon _can_ be great, Tippa puts on a good show.

Twinkle Brothers are legends, and Norman Grant has lived in Brixton for decades, so the somewhat sparse line up comes good for me just with them headlining.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking forward to Soul to Soul and the Twinkle Brothers. 

And the veg, owls, get together, etc.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2010)

ooh - great line up!  The Thirst are good too (saw them at Offline once I think).  Soul to Soul will make me feel young again and I liked Miss Frank....   And Alabama 3 of course!!

Can't wait for this.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2010)

ssoooooooo excited - it's often the only holiday i get!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 2, 2010)

ringo said:


> Gappy Ranks will do his massive "Heaven In Her Eyes" on the Wailers 'Soul Rebel' rhythm, but not sure anyone will know much more than that.



Stinkin rich was a big track too, I'm really looking forward to him.


----------



## co-op (Jul 3, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Going to have to google The Twinkle Brothers




For real? 

Twinkle Brothers = reggae legends.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2010)

ciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidr


i'm going to be buying shitloads

anyone   who wants a taste   find me.... i will be attempting to  ciderate everyone


----------



## co-op (Jul 3, 2010)

ringo said:


> Twinkle Brothers are legends, and Norman Grant has lived in Brixton for decades, so the somewhat sparse line up comes good for me just with them headlining.



Ah, been said already!


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm there.

Shame Alabama 3 are appearing, but Soul II Soul should more than make up for it.

Cider plays havoc with my innards these days so I'll have to go easy.


----------



## gabi (Jul 3, 2010)

When is this?


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2010)

16 & 17th, I think.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 3, 2010)

*Lambeth Country Show 2010*



Onket said:


> 16 & 17th, I think.



Which month?


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2010)

The usual one.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2010)

shall i get you a pint or twon onky?


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> shall i get you a pint or twon onky?



Nice one. 

I'll speak to you nearer the time. I'm hoping not to be as late as usual.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2010)

there will be at least a pint with yer name on it  i promise


----------



## Onket (Jul 3, 2010)

Great stuff. Cheers.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 3, 2010)

don't worry  i always  buy  far more than i i can consume.....   cider is for sharing


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2010)

Onket said:


> 16 & 17th, I think.



Sorry, it's actually the 17th & 18th July.


----------



## matt m (Jul 9, 2010)

They've announced line-up of Village Green stage. It's actually a bit rubbish this year.

But Rùn are worth listening to. They're playing at 4 on the Saturday. They're an all-girl acapella Gaelic folk band. Very good. Kind of bulgarian sounding.

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Environment/ParksGreenSpaces/EventsInParks/VillageGreenLineUp.htm


----------



## colacubes (Jul 9, 2010)

matt m said:


> They've announced line-up of Village Green stage. It's actually a bit rubbish this year.
> 
> But Rùn are worth listening to. They're playing at 4 on the Saturday. They're an all-girl acapella Gaelic folk band. Very good. Kind of bulgarian sounding.
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/Environment/ParksGreenSpaces/EventsInParks/VillageGreenLineUp.htm




No Cromer Smugglers


----------



## Maggot (Jul 9, 2010)

nipsla said:


> No Cromer Smugglers


I'm not a fan of the Cromer Smugglers but they're part of the Country Show furniture.  


And I visited Cromer for the first time this year too.


Lots to fit in, the No Frills Band guerilla gig, the wedding picnic, Alabam 3.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 11, 2010)

No one doing the veg competition this year


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry, I meant amusing Scarecrow


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 11, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> don't worry  i always  buy  far more than i i can consume.....   cider is for sharing



One of my annual pleasures is bumping into you in your shorts and hats carrying several litres of Chucklehead under each arm!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> No one doing the veg competition this year



We tried last year and no one but Mango entered


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> *One of my annual pleasures* is bumping into you in your shorts and hats carrying several litres of Chucklehead under each arm!



You need to get out more 

P.S I originally read that as anal pleasures.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 11, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You need to get out more
> 
> P.S I originally read that as anal pleasures.



*shit* yes.. anal pleasures ... 

*goes back to edit*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> *shit* yes.. anal pleasures ...
> 
> *goes back to edit*



Is it the maids outfit?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 11, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is it the maids outfit?



The bunny ears and hairy legs...


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 11, 2010)

Last year Mr VM ate some Dragon Breath chutney which he claims changed his molecular structure for 48 hours 
No amount of Chucklehead could fix him, apparently.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 11, 2010)

...and that's just me...   you should see Shippy!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2010)

BTW...I don't give a fuck what anyone else thinks.....I'm looking forward to seeing A3.

Nanker Jnr loves them and is always singing 'Hello.....I'm Johnny Cash', 'Bulletproof' and 'Mao Tse Tung says...'.

I took him to the unplugged gig in Regents Park last year and he was inundated with older women taking him off to dance.......he played it dead cool in the face of a hot day and bouncing boobies.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> The bunny ears and hairy legs...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> ...and that's just me...   you should see Shippy!



I have...................he looks like a man of style and taste....with whiskers.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jul 11, 2010)

Is there normally an urban meet up?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2010)

Mr Moose said:


> Is there normally an urban meet up?



Depends if your a 'facebooker' or not.

It all got a bit elitist last year.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 12, 2010)

i hope the weather's going to be as nice as last weekend's. three good weekends in a row is a little unlikely though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Depends if your a 'facebooker' or not.
> 
> It all got a bit elitist last year.




I wasn't there last year, but don't you generally tend to bump into a gaggle around the chucklehead cider stall? 

Oh, and I'll dance with nanker jr... I love A3


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't come on Saturday  
Can make it Sunday though, which I assume is by far the better day?


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2010)

Soul II Soul are on Saturday.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

Onket said:


> Soul II Soul are on Saturday.



Bugger.

When are Aswad on?


----------



## Ms T (Jul 12, 2010)

Apparently there's a Gardener's Question Time on the Saturday, according to Lambeth Life.  It's not clear whether it's the actual R4 one though it is hosted by some of the BBC presenters of GQT.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oh, and I'll dance with nanker jr... I love A3



He's just binned me off. Got a better offer of camping in Devon with his mum.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> When are Aswad on?



At the end.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 12, 2010)

Sunday for me,  many of you will be pleased to know.

Does anyone know if Josephine Avenue is still doing its thing?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Sunday for me



Cider then?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Sunday for me,  many of you will be pleased to know.
> 
> Does anyone know if Josephine Avenue is still doing its thing?


Yes.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 12, 2010)

What's the Josephine Avenue thing? A load of green-inlking nimbies standing at their gates and tut-tutting loudly, their heads swivelling round like demented meercats?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 12, 2010)

tarannau said:


> What's the Josephine Avenue thing? A load of green-inlking nimbies standing at their gates and tut-tutting loudly, their heads swivelling round like demented meercats?




It's an urban art thing they do every year same weekend as the country show. Never been myself.

http://www.urbanart.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/urban-art-fair-2009.html


----------



## Ms T (Jul 12, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He's just binned me off. Got a better offer of camping in Devon with his mum.





(((Nanker Jnr fans)))


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 12, 2010)

Badgers said:


> Cider then?


chars


BiddlyBee said:


> Yes.


chars


tarannau said:


> tut-tutting loudly, their heads swivelling round like demented meercats?


Nah, that'll be the FaceBookati


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Apparently there's a Gardener's Question Time on the Saturday, according to Lambeth Life.  It's not clear whether it's the actual R4 one though it is hosted by some of the BBC presenters of GQT.


I don't think it is. Nowhere do they mention R4 and the celebrity gardener is from ITV1. It is a gardeners' question time as opposed to a Gardeners' Question Time.

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/...paces/EventsInParks/GardenersQuestionTime.htm


----------



## Mr Moose (Jul 12, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Depends if your a 'facebooker' or not.
> 
> It all got a bit elitist last year.



No, I'm not, but I'm yet to met any urbs in person, so I'll say hi on Saturday to any friendly group meeting up. Will have kid in tow though so will be passing through to funfair, or motorbikes.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2010)

Mr Moose said:


> No, I'm not, but I'm yet to met any urbs in person, so I'll say hi on Saturday to any friendly group meeting up. Will have kid in tow though so will be passing through to funfair, or motorbikes.



Well, I'll be watching A3 and wandering about a bit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 12, 2010)

Urbanites are usually to be found by the chucklehead tent.  

I would look for some photos on the ugly mug thread of those who are likely to be there and see if you can spot them.  There are a few _quite_ distinctive folk...


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 12, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Urbanites are usually to be found by the chucklehead tent.
> 
> I would look for some photos on the ugly mug thread of those who are likely to be there and see if you can spot them.  There are a few _quite_ distinctive folk...


anyone in mind sweetie-pie?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2010)

Just look out for the cloud....an urbanite gathering won't be far away.....


----------



## nagapie (Jul 13, 2010)

Weather looking good so far, hot but not boiling and with some cloud.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 13, 2010)

tarannau said:


> What's the Josephine Avenue thing?...



Art in the Open Air - For the ninth year running the residents of Josephine Avenue will be transforming their sleepy, tree lined street into a bustling art fair. With 150 photographers, printers and painters exhibiting this is their biggest event yet. Works range in price from over £1,000 to under £50, and with free entry this makes it an affordable event for all art lovers.

As well as a seeing a wealth of art, there will be a selection of food stalls, two displays of live graffiti from Soulful and JPart and an eclectic mix of music at the Saturday Sound Stage.

The event raises money for local projects and on Sunday will be raising money for Trinity Hospice and The British Home.

Open 10am to 6pm both days.
www.lambethopen.co.uk


----------



## Choc (Jul 13, 2010)

yay and yay -i can't wait for this one and will so be there. at various points over the weekend including the alber etc with my party boots on.

now....lets only hope for sunny weather.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 14, 2010)

sorry if already psoted:

Sat 17th July 2pm - 7pm 

Alabama 3 Unplugged 
Soul II Soul Jazzie B (sound system feat MC Chickaboo) 
Saravah Soul 
The Thirst 
Miss Frank 

Sun 18th July 2pm - 7pm 

Twinkle Brothers 
Sista - Women in Reggae 
Gappy Ranks 
Tippa Irie 
Saxon sound system


----------



## ska invita (Jul 14, 2010)

ringo said:


> Twinkle Brothers are legends, and Norman Grant has lived in Brixton for decades, so the somewhat sparse line up comes good for me just with them headlining.



aye - theyve done this gig before too, and it was ace then also.

by teh way, have you ever heard the Twinkle Brothers imeets Polish folk band Trebunie-Tutki? 2nd album supposedly!

great link between global folk traditions - the skank is there in polish folk tunes too!

in full effect:
check the crowd! loving it!

this tunes called In The Wooden Beerhall (traditional)!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 14, 2010)

ska invita said:


> sorry if already psoted:
> 
> Sat 17th July 2pm - 7pm
> 
> ...



That running order is different to the Lambeth website.

Is your or theirs correct?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 14, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That running order is different to the Lambeth website.
> 
> Is your or theirs correct?



theirs probably!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 14, 2010)

ska invita said:


> theirs probably!!



Ah, good, cause my day is all planned.....


----------



## tarannau (Jul 14, 2010)

Going on past years I wouldn't rely on the official schedule either. It's always best (imo) to check whatever hastily scribbled running order they've attached to the Heras fencing by the stage


----------



## Onket (Jul 14, 2010)

Live music doesn't run to schedule shocker!


----------



## zenie (Jul 14, 2010)

I hope to be there on sunday, any idea what time the dog display is?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 14, 2010)

Onket said:


> Live music doesn't run to schedule shocker!



It better had run on time. I have a schedule.


----------



## Onket (Jul 14, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

Programme PDF: http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...8ED5822/0/LambethCountryShow2010Programme.pdf


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 14, 2010)

Onket said:


> Good luck.



Aswad will defo be on time.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 14, 2010)

zenie said:


> ...any idea what time the dog display is?...



The dog show was last Sunday, 11th July:

http://www.madforbrockwellpark.com


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

I think zenie might mean the dog display teams, this year it's sheep dogs and if it's like last year will be in the morning and afternoon on both days


----------



## ska invita (Jul 14, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I think zenie might mean the dog display teams, this year it's sheep dogs and if it's like last year will be in the morning and afternoon on both days



Main arena
11.30am - 12pm Victor Pitts Sheep Dog display
12.15 - 12.45pm Horse Rangers Association Dressage
1 - 1.30pm Berkley Owls
1.45 - 2.15pm British Military Fitness tug of war
(everyone is invited to take part)
2.30 - 3pm The Devil’s Horseman Jousting
3.15 - 3.45pm Sheep Dog displays
4 - 4.30pm British Military Fitness tug of war
(everyone is invited to take part)
4.45 - 5.15pm Berkley Owls
5.30 - 6pm The Devil’s Horseman Jousting


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 14, 2010)

I wish they'd get the JCB formation dancing back......
...and although the Devil's Horsemen are good they'll never beat the Magyar Horsemen (and woman). That was breathtaking.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 14, 2010)

> 3.15 - 3.45pm Sheep Dog displays


Last time I saw that they didn't have any sheep, just stupid ducks


----------



## tarannau (Jul 14, 2010)

Are they the same jousters as last year then Mrs M?

The White Knight looked genuinely surprised, and a little confused, that the everyone was shouting for the Black clad opposition. He seemed a bit taken aback by the chants too, especially 'did your mum paint that shield?' iirc


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2010)

tarannau said:


> 'did your mum paint that shield?' iirc


 I wish I'd been there!


----------



## miss minnie (Jul 14, 2010)

Will the mounted police be demonstrating hoodie-herding again this year?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 14, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Last time I saw that they didn't have any sheep, just stupid ducks



duck hearding? im there!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 14, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Are they the same jousters as last year then Mrs M?


I believe so.


----------



## ringo (Jul 15, 2010)

ska invita said:


> aye - theyve done this gig before too, and it was ace then also.
> 
> by teh way, have you ever heard the Twinkle Brothers imeets Polish folk band Trebunie-Tutki? 2nd album supposedly!
> 
> ...




Yup, enjoyed them last time too.

I quite like that Polish folk stuff but never quite enough to buy it.


----------



## OpalFruit (Jul 15, 2010)

Has this jousting team taken over from the Knights of the Damned, then?
Will they not open with getting everyone to clap along to ye olde mediaeval favourite 'We Will Rock you'?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2010)

I might pop along, when is this?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 15, 2010)

This weekend (thread title edited)
Daytime only - I think everything's over by 7pm or so.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 15, 2010)

ska invita said:


> theirs probably!!


Don't bank on it...one year Lambeth had the wrong date!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 15, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> ...and that's just me...   you should see Shippy!



this year i'll bring my maids outfit


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 15, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> this year i'll bring my maids outfit



YAY!  

(and I LOVE the duck herding... their little waggly bodies as they strut around in confusion at this dog getting in their way - it's the one thing I absolutely have to see each year!)


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 15, 2010)

I discovered this week that the dad of one of my friends was in the Cromer Smugglers! She was unable to shed light on their non-appearance at this year's show as he's no longer in the band and I got the impression they've been having a difficult phase of band politics. That hard cider-drinking lifestyle, and life on the road between Norfolk and South London must take its toll I suppose.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> YAY!
> 
> (and I LOVE the duck herding... their little waggly bodies as they strut around in confusion at this dog getting in their way - it's the one thing I absolutely have to see each year!)



I've never seen it


----------



## wrysmile (Jul 15, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> YAY!
> 
> (and I LOVE the duck herding... their little waggly bodies as they strut around in confusion at this dog getting in their way - it's the one thing I absolutely have to see each year!)



I love it too, it is awesome! So funny.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2010)

Are they part of the sheepdog display? Last time I went it was dogs jumping through hoops of fire.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 15, 2010)

Those were plucky little rescue dogs.....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 15, 2010)

...as in they had been rescued, not that they were rescuers.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2010)

They're the ones, definitely saw them in 2008. I didn't make it last year, and a few other years the cider may have blurred things.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Are they part of the sheepdog display?


The ducks aren't part of the sheepdog display, they are the sheepdog display, as in no sheep 

Who's ever heard of a duckdog display


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2010)

Stop being all 

They are dogs, they do a show. If you want sheep, go and watch one get shearded!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 16, 2010)

He wants to bum a sheep.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 16, 2010)

_another_ sheep, if you please  < for BB

(((sheep _herding_)))


----------



## strung out (Jul 16, 2010)

rain forecast for tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> They're the ones, definitely saw them in 2008. I didn't make it last year, and a few other years the cider may have blurred things.



I can't recall a larger sense of good feelings,,,,,,


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2010)

strung_out said:


> rain forecast for tomorrow




stop now


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## snowy_again (Jul 16, 2010)

But sun on Sunday!


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 16, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Those were plucky little rescue dogs.....



they were my favourite thing. i don't think i can bear to go if they are not there.


----------



## strung out (Jul 16, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> But sun on Sunday!



i might not be there on sunday


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 16, 2010)

all looking ready to go over there this morning.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 16, 2010)

strung_out said:


> rain forecast for tomorrow



and?

cider makes you rain proof


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 16, 2010)

?? Already?

Really enjoyed this last year. 
Wonder if the gangs of kids in face scarfs will turn up again...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 16, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Wonder if the gangs of kids in face scarfs will turn up again...



That's urban75....


----------



## Cloo (Jul 16, 2010)

Yay! Owls... my daughter's going to be in heaven with lots of creatures around.

I'm coming along just with her, on the premise that it won't be too long before I trip over an urbanite.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 16, 2010)

V excited!


----------



## Choc (Jul 16, 2010)

i really hope the youths gangs will be less active this year.

....V excited too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 16, 2010)

Dem pesky kids


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 17, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> _another_ sheep, if you please  < for BB
> 
> (((sheep _herding_)))


 SHEARING!


That happens too.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2010)

Another thing I've never managed to see!

Just been for a quick cycle round the park... and getting quite excited now


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 17, 2010)

I put the last stitch in my entry for the knitting competition at about 2.30 am last night and am off to enter it now!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2010)

ooh, good luck rubes 

Do they judge today or tomorrow?


----------



## strung out (Jul 17, 2010)

what time's everyone getting there?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm going about 12ish I think, maybe before if this boy ever wakes up!

(but I don't think I've met you before, so erm )


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 17, 2010)

We'll be over about 1ish.....maybe a bit earlier......I'm gonna browse the charity stalls before heading over to see A3.


----------



## strung out (Jul 17, 2010)

i think we've had this conversation before. we met at an offline in early 2006! whether we can remember what each other looks like is another matter 

i'm meeting up with tanky, onket, wiskey, stella and others though so i'm sure we shall bump into each other at some point!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> I put the last stitch in my entry for the knitting competition at about 2.30 am last night and am off to enter it now!


 
HURRAH!  Knew you'd do it!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 17, 2010)

My son has lost his keys (AGAIN!) and is in Norf London and won't be back until sometime after lunch and we can't leave until he gets back because his work clothes are here. AAAARRRRGH! 

We can't go tomorrow because a friend is doing Race For Life and we promised we see her get over the finishing line. Big thing for her. She's knocking on a bit and has just got the final all-clear after cancer (lost most of her bowel).


----------



## strung out (Jul 17, 2010)

leave his work clothes in a plastic bag outside the front door


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 17, 2010)

strung_out said:


> leave his work clothes in a plastic bag outside the front door


Nah, they'd be nicked. Middle of a housing estate.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2010)

Get him to come to the country show, phone you and then give him the keys.


----------



## Cloo (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, grrrr, Mrs M.

We'll be there about midday.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 17, 2010)

A solution has been reached! I've rung my mate with a 'good news, bad news'. We're doubling the sponsorship money and going to the Country Show on Sunday rather than race for life. Everyone's happy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2010)

Hurrah  hopefully bump into you tomorrow.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Nah, they'd be nicked. Middle of a housing estate.


 
We've been having stuff left outside our front door for years now - never once had anything nicked apart from our bicycle trailer - which the council took!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 17, 2010)

Normally it's fine, but there's been a recent spate of things disappearing off doorsteps.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 17, 2010)

OOOH! The prodigal son has just returned.....this may mean two trips to Country Show now


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Normally it's fine, but there's been a recent spate of things disappearing off doorsteps.


 
Bloody Lambeth council!! (ooh where's the smilies?)


----------



## colacubes (Jul 17, 2010)

Overslept but managed to get the jam and marmalade in with moments to spare!


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 17, 2010)

is there a meeting point?


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm thinking of by the Chucklehead tent at 4?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 17, 2010)

Took BL for a wander about and he fell over  so I had to take him home. Boo


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2010)

There was a _colossal _urban turnout by the cider tent. I'll be back tomorrow!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Back tomorrow too and hope to actually see some of the stuff that's there... just made our way through the enormous numbers of old bill by the Tulse Hill gate.... all peaceful happily!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2010)

I'll be back tomorrow for the dogs, owls, no frills and farm animals (and maybe more honey ).

Did anyone have some decent jerk chicken and rice and peas? What I got on the way home wasn't all that


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 17, 2010)

slightly sizzeled

i got 3 gallons of chucklehead  thinking i'd share it rouind    and have some for when they run out

but they  didn't run out!  and every was stocked up...  i've got 2 gallons of the stuff sitting in my fridge... i might pickle myself


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2010)

are you there again tomorrow Shippy?  Didn't really get a chance to chat to you - gaijinbaby was a bit grumpy...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2010)

We're all getting old


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 17, 2010)

if i'm still alive

probably yes  as i feel i'm about to sleep already

did you enjoy the maids outfit?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2010)

I thought you looked lovely!!  

Actually you did look pretty fab!!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 17, 2010)

That Chucklehead can do strange things to a man


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 17, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> I'll be back tomorrow for the dogs, owls, no frills


 
The No Frills Band guerrilla gig is going to be near the flower tent, not in the spinney as originally planned (too noisy).


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2010)

editor said:


> There was a _colossal _urban turnout by the cider tent. I'll be back tomorrow!


 
i didn't spot any urbanites at all today!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Didn't see you either... ?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> The No Frills Band guerrilla gig is going to be near the flower tent, not in the spinney as originally planned (too noisy).


 
Ok


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2010)

i was settled in one spot by the stage for most of the day - didn't see any of the displays or veg or animals at all - will check them out tomorrow. got another club all nighter to get through first mind, but i'm sure i'll make it


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2010)

ooh - and congrats to Rubytoogood for yet another prize for her handiwork!

Plus - the U75 craft club was robbed of the jam/marmalade prize by some poncy canteloupe concoction...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2010)

Did Rubes win a prize?  I didn't see her today.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 17, 2010)

She came second!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 17, 2010)

With, I may say, a special mention for my kitchener stitch, which I was up till half two in the morning doing post pub!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2010)

well done ruby - will your stuff be on display tomorrow then?


----------



## Cloo (Jul 17, 2010)

Had a fantastic time - lovely to see those of you we did see, sorry to miss those we missed!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 17, 2010)

did anyone see that group of 40 kids steaming through the crowd armed with bottles? I didnt see what happened, but it soured the mood a bit. all about 15 years old i would guess. the police got a bit aggitated after that, but i didnt see anything go down.

by the way, whats the ethics with the owls? is it humane having them tied up and all? i guess they get opportunities
 to fly away if they really wanted to - anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 17, 2010)

they just looked like a bunch of kids curious to find out what was going on up the hill. i doubt most of them had any menace in mind. they all looked like churchy kids, rather than ruffians.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 18, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> they just looked like a bunch of kids curious to find out what was going on up the hill. i doubt most of them had any menace in mind. they all looked like churchy kids, rather than ruffians.


 
nah, this lot had balaclavas and bottles and were busting for a fight


----------



## strung out (Jul 18, 2010)

i am shagged. bit of an urban overload today... met lots of people i wanted to and caught up with a ton of old friends too. back tomorrow for more i reckon


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2010)

Me too. If I recover from tonight's excesses, of course.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2010)

too late to go to bed now - better be careful at the fair as i need to be able to cook a full sunday roast when i get home. i foresee a calamity.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 18, 2010)

Well at least it's a roast. Easiest thing in the world. You'd have to be practically comatose to ruin it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2010)

i will need alarms though


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 18, 2010)

RubyToogood said:


> The No Frills Band guerrilla gig is going to be near the flower tent, not in the spinney as originally planned (too noisy).


Great, it will be fantastic to base BL well away from alcohol today.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 18, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i didn't spot any urbanites at all today!


 
I think I saw you in the queue for the Chucklehead but I was too shy to say hello. Sorry.
I was the shortest woman in the queue with the reddest hair, standing with the old mod


----------



## nagapie (Jul 18, 2010)

I was impressed by the ubanite turn out. I found it amusing that I recognised people by their children from the self indulgent baby thread. I didn't actually say hello as I wouldn't have known where to begin and I could barely keep up with our group's turn out.

Back this afternoon as I didn't get to see any animals, vegetables or minerals. And it's the Twinkle Brothers!


----------



## mango5 (Jul 18, 2010)

Phew! Great day, lots of happy faces.  Thanks v. much to Nanker & Miss-Shelf for afterparty 

Did anyone pick up my moleskine diary at the big picnic.  I left it on someone's blanket and everyone had scrambled when I got back from the toilets.  Those stewards were pesky keen 

On a lighter note, I got a load of nice pics... will upload when I find the right cable.

Hope to see y'all again today in roaming mode.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2010)

mango5 said:


> Phew! Great day, lots of happy faces.  Thanks v. much to Nanker & Miss-Shelf for afterparty
> 
> Did anyone pick up my moleskine diary at the big picnic.  I left it on someone's blanket and everyone had scrambled when I got back from the toilets.  Those stewards were pesky keen
> 
> ...



Someone else I didn't get a chance to chat to - but admired your lovely frock!!


----------



## Cloo (Jul 18, 2010)

ska invita said:


> did anyone see that group of 40 kids steaming through the crowd armed with bottles? I didnt see what happened, but it soured the mood a bit. all about 15 years old i would guess. the police got a bit aggitated after that, but i didnt see anything go down.
> 
> by the way, whats the ethics with the owls? is it humane having them tied up and all? i guess they get opportunities
> to fly away if they really wanted to - anyone know anything about it?


 I overheard the guy talking about it in the owl display... he was saying that they were hand reared, in some cases to keep up numbers of those verging on endangered, and they wouldn't be able to survive in the wild, something along those lines.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2010)

11am and it is off...
Just need to muster the energy to walk the 20 yards over there.


----------



## zenie (Jul 18, 2010)

*baby animal yawn*

So will be heading over for about 1ish at this rate 

(still in PJs smoking fags on the sofa watching SML )


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2010)

zenie said:


> (still in PJs


 
PM the pics if you want?


----------



## zenie (Jul 18, 2010)

Why I oughta...!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2010)

zenie said:


> *baby animal yawn*
> 
> So will be heading over for about 1ish at this rate
> 
> (still in PJs smoking fags on the sofa watching SML )


SML? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SML
??


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jul 18, 2010)

I was meaning to go today but i'm not sure if I can be bothered. I have to go and see a friend in their new business venture and it seems so far away from Brockwell Park... it's not really... meh


----------



## zenie (Jul 18, 2010)

sunday morning live


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 18, 2010)

ah!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 18, 2010)

I might actually get over there today.  I spent yesterday throwing up.


----------



## strung out (Jul 18, 2010)

i'm going to be there again today. just about to leave in fact.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2010)

I only saw three people I recognised, Stig and Rich and Editor walking through the crowd after Alabama 3 had finished.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2010)

just off in moment - want to have a good wander today.  Hopefully gaijinbaby will not be so grumpy either... (sorry to all yesterday).


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2010)

zenie said:


> Why I oughta...!!!


 
Sorry, too early for lewd stuff? 
If you are driving there can you pick me up on the way?


----------



## discokermit (Jul 18, 2010)

Cloo said:


> I overheard the guy talking about it in the owl display... he was saying that they were hand reared, in some cases to keep up numbers of those verging on endangered, and they wouldn't be able to survive in the wild, something along those lines.


 
i bet he's lying.

will nobody think of the mice?

owls are big fat bosseyed cuntybirds.

i used to go every year and pay my money to fondle one (i mean, what sort of strigiphile freak show is that?) and when the bloke wasn't looking i would pinch the cunt really hard. one year it freaked out and had some kids eye out and i got banned. so this year, if any urbanite fancies pinching one of the fuckers, i will give them a hearty swig of my chucklehead or two pounds sterling, whichever they prefer.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 18, 2010)

aint seen Saxon Studio for yonks....but just cant be asred to get up and go out
I be a lazy git


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2010)

discokermit said:


> i bet he's lying.
> 
> will nobody think of the mice?
> 
> ...


 
LOL x hahaha


----------



## kittyP (Jul 18, 2010)

I want to go but I am seriously hung over.
It feels like someone has been at my head with a nail gun 

I might be able to muster some energy later but it might be too late by then.
Grrrrrrr


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Gosh what an idyllic afternoon - just absolutely lovely - sitting in the sunshine, listening to such lovely music and being surrounded by such good friends.  I feel all loved up!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2010)

oh - and this raised a smile... (anyone got any better shots than this?)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 18, 2010)

I put this on the baby thread too...I love Orla's total absorption with the tuba in this...she's concentrating so hard!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks!    Lovely to chat with you today too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 18, 2010)

Great to see you too. I enjoyed just sitting in the shade and being with fab people.


----------



## little_legs (Jul 18, 2010)

the food was delicious...


----------



## little_legs (Jul 18, 2010)

and music was good too


----------



## brix (Jul 18, 2010)

Lovely to see Quimcunx, Han, Blue Nun and Eme, and very nice to meet Mrs Magpie for the first time


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 18, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> oh - and this raised a smile... (anyone got any better shots than this?)




It looks like Orla's saying
"But daddy, what will happen to me when Mike starts playing again?"


----------



## fogbat (Jul 18, 2010)

A good puff of air, and the right bass note, and that child could fly halfway across Brockwell Park


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 18, 2010)

A deep bass note would probably result in a liquefied nappy!


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 19, 2010)

top day saturday was


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2010)

Was great yesterday. Saw little of anything apart from Camp Urban. Was too full of cider to focus and paying for it today.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 19, 2010)

must go to this next year, can't believe I've been in London over 20 years and never gone to it. I was at a country fayre on Sunday in Great Missenden, they had  ferret racing !


----------



## gabi (Jul 19, 2010)

That was the best weekend I've had all summer. I didnt see any music or any animals mind you. Just lotsa ball games and ciderrrr. So many old faces. It's like brixton's AGM.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 19, 2010)

Soul II Soul were AWESOME!


----------



## strung out (Jul 19, 2010)

sorry i didn't see anyone much on sunday. i spent all of saturday sitting in a massive group of people off here, so spent sunday seeing what was going on, looking at animals and stuff with wiskey and dervish. apologies to anyone i missed.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 19, 2010)

Do I really have to be at work? I'm exhausted.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Gosh what an idyllic afternoon - just absolutely lovely - sitting in the sunshine, listening to such lovely music and being surrounded by such good friends.  I feel all loved up!


It was a lovely weekend all round. so many people I didn't talk to, but really nice to catch up with others. I wish it went on for a week


----------



## Maggot (Jul 19, 2010)

strung_out said:


> sorry i didn't see anyone much on sunday. i spent all of saturday sitting in a massive group of people off here,


 
Was good to see you again, strung out.

I did the opposite and spent most of saturday looking at things and meeting real life people.  Apologies to anyone who I didn't get the chance to talk to - there was just so many of you!

Musical highlight was the Twinkle Borthers who were excellent.


----------



## zenie (Jul 19, 2010)

Lovely afternoon yesterday, didn't see too much of the show really, but was great to see people 

Also loved the Han/Ruby band whose name I have forgotten


----------



## nagapie (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, Twinkle Brothers were great.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 19, 2010)

zenie said:


> Lovely afternoon yesterday, didn't see too much of the show really, but was great to see people
> 
> Also loved the Han/Ruby band whose name I have forgotten


 
The No Frills Band.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 19, 2010)

I had a brilliant weekend - another great LCS. I had a more chilled one than usual, although whether that was because it was actually more chilled or because I just didn't spend much time round the main stage etc I don't know.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 19, 2010)

Saw Jerry Dammers watching the main stage on Sunday.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 19, 2010)

gabi said:


> That was the best weekend I've had all summer.


me too!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 19, 2010)

Really nice weekend. Was thoroughly slack in seeing the more, ahem, country elements of the country show this year, failing to see the vegetable creations (where's the pics folks?), jousting, owls and performing police pooches.  In fact we really didn't get very far before bumping into someone or other and lapsing into hours of sociable lazing in sunshine

Enjoyed Soul II Soul a great deal. I know some were expecting some soaring vocals and greatest hits style set, but I liked the fact they were playing a bass-heavy mash up of dubplates, specials and a fair bit of cheese. It's kind of how I remember them best in those far too distant days of the Fridge and Africa Centre; at least they weren't ploughing an entirely retro path. A couple of special cameos and it could have been an absolute blinder, as good as Chickadee and Jazzie B were.

Twinkle Brothers and the mighty Tippa Irie weren't half bad on Sunday either. A absolutely marvellous weekend all in all. After Glastonbury, it's turning out to be a mighty summer.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2010)

tarannau said:


> failing to see the vegetable creations (where's the pics folks?),


 
I'm no photographer but...


----------



## tarannau (Jul 19, 2010)

Fine and super timely work GG. What was the winner out of that lot?

I've got to say, if that's a spider behind the cucumber crocodile, the standard of entries may just be slipping towards my standards


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2010)

sorry - didn't get a picture of the winner - gaijinboy says it was a pineapple owl or something... I just shot the ones I liked especially..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2010)

Shamelessly nicked from another urbanite.....


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 19, 2010)

mango5 said:


> Phew! Great day, lots of happy faces.  Thanks v. much to Nanker & Miss-Shelf for afterparty
> 
> .


 
you are most welcome


----------



## discokermit (Jul 19, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Shamelessly nicked from another urbanite.....


that's a wombat with wings.


----------



## discokermit (Jul 19, 2010)

dirty strigiphile conspiracy.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2010)

We had an ace time. There were lots of lovely urbs who were very kind to the foal (especially spangles who has immense amounts of patience), charming canine interraction and we saw some jousting and a couple of really good teenage bands on the village green stage (was dragged there by the foal). I have to say that I did rather enjoy the sitting round glugging chucklehead which I've not managed to do since I was encumbered but will try and visit more stalls and stands next year


----------



## innit (Jul 19, 2010)

discokermit said:


> that's a wombat with wings.


 
it's a koala 

plus, didn't see gaijinbaby on saturday but she could hardly have been in a better mood on sunday - she was beaming from ear to ear!


----------



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2010)

innit said:


> it's a koala
> 
> plus, didn't see gaijinbaby on saturday but she could hardly have been in a better mood on sunday - she was beaming from ear to ear!


 
She was very happy on Saturday too. The foal spent quite a long time playing 'round and round the garden' and 'this little piggy' with her. Now he wants a baby


----------



## discokermit (Jul 19, 2010)

innit said:


> it's a koala


 
wombat sounded better.

either way, it's not a fucking owl!


----------



## innit (Jul 19, 2010)

trashpony said:


> She was very happy on Saturday too. The foal spent quite a long time playing 'round and round the garden' and 'this little piggy' with her. Now he wants a baby



does he know how many years he's got to wait?!

or is he hoping you'll provide?



discokermit said:


> wombat sounded better.
> 
> either way, it's not a fucking owl!


 
preaching to the choir, I know it's not a fucking owl!


----------



## zenie (Jul 19, 2010)

Lovely to meet innit and Brix btw! 

Anyone know who the pretty girl in the blue dress with flowers on was? (half filipino but you wouldn't get that straight away!) We had a good laugh. 

Hoping I didn't miss Trashpony and that you only went on saturday?


----------



## brix (Jul 19, 2010)

zenie said:


> Lovely to meet innit and Brix btw!



Lovely to meet you too zenie


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 19, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Enjoyed Soul II Soul a great deal. I know some were expecting some soaring vocals and greatest hits style set, but I liked the fact they were playing a bass-heavy mash up of dubplates, specials and a fair bit of cheese.



Totally agree - was that the first time we've heard drum and bass on the main stage too?


----------



## trashpony (Jul 19, 2010)

zenie said:


> Lovely to meet innit and Brix btw!
> 
> Anyone know who the pretty girl in the blue dress with flowers on was? (half filipino but you wouldn't get that straight away!) We had a good laugh.
> 
> Hoping I didn't miss Trashpony and that you only went on saturday?



We were only there on Saturday. Sorry to have missed you x



innit said:


> does he know how many years he's got to wait?!
> 
> or is he hoping you'll provide?


 
 Me rather than him I think! I am not going to have another baby but am thinking about fostering when we move out of London and I was really pleased to see him enjoying playing with gaijinbaby so much - it's made me think he actually might quite enjoy it


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2010)

What a fabulous weekend.  Saw loads of people I had't seen for a while in beautiful weather whilst downing the finest cider known to man 

We wuz robbed of the jam prize though.  Bloody melon and some other posh fruit marmalade.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 19, 2010)

How the pineapowl won I'll never know. i think the standard of veg animals is slipping.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 19, 2010)

nagapie said:


> How the pineapowl won I'll never know. i think the standard of veg animals is slipping.


Particularly as it was supposed to be olympic themed.  Wtf?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2010)

I didn't get many photos as there were crowds blocking view, but managed to get this one












Have to agree with nagapie though


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2010)

nagapie said:


> How the pineapowl won I'll never know. i think the standard of veg animals is slipping.


 innit, it's almost as if children have made them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> innit, it's almost as if children have made them


 

I did wonder if it was a competition for children?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I did wonder if it was a competition for children?


 
it's supposed to be


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh, I never realised that.  I thought it was for adults so I expected a higher standard


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2010)

you ruined my joke - cheers minnie


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2010)

oh, sorry.  Bit slow today


----------



## sir.clip (Jul 20, 2010)

Had ok time on Saturday, Lamas were so cute & the little owls were amazing.. Stopped at the RNLI stand & got a few stickers & a fridge magnet, Fantastic stall selling South American weavings, blankets etc, Bought a 3 lovely lovely wall hangings for £18, what a bargain. 
No Mexican Hammocks though which was a pain, as me mate wanted one & went there solely for that pupose...

Lambeth Tent wid the dj was very noisey & unruley, but got a free bag & pen. Badly wanted a Lambeth Country show T-shirt, but ya man said employees only.. 

Horticultural tent was a little disapointing. but refreshed me self wid that fressh pressed apple & ginger juice, Mighty!

another year another Country show.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 20, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I did wonder if it was a competition for children?


 
There's a children's section and an adults' section. The adults' section was the Olympics one and the animals were the children's section.


----------



## netbob (Jul 20, 2010)

Here's my photos: http://flickr.com/gp/memespring/H2sA87 

gaijingirl, i've got a sequence of baby+tuba I can send you if you like? Just PM me an email address.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2010)

I was after a hammock as well after seeing them last year but couldn't find them


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 20, 2010)

sir.clip said:


> Stopped at the RNLI stand


It is a family tradition that every year we buy something from the RNLI stall. This year it was a fine set of three old ceramic nesting mixing bowls. 
 Their second-hand stuff is good....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 20, 2010)

I was hoping to meet Miinie_the_Minx this year...sadly, it didn't happen.............


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 20, 2010)

I was very wasted and a bit gobby to a couple of peeps on the Saturday after getting a bit too refreshed the night before. 

Very sorry if I upset anyone. 

I don't remember much of the festival tbh


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 20, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> I was very wasted and a bit gobby to a couple of peeps on the Saturday after getting a bit too refreshed the night before.
> 
> Very sorry if I upset anyone.
> 
> I don't remember much of the festival tbh


 you were well mash up but then again there was so much cider about so were many others. you did'nt do anything out of order afaik so no need to worry about upsetting anyone


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> I don't remember much of the festival tbh


 
You had half a glass of cider when I saw you, and half of what was in it was fag ash 

Then you told me that you wasn't that wasted


----------



## trashpony (Jul 20, 2010)

When we got there, the foal cried because we couldn't find 'our friends' fast enough  This evening he wanted to see 'our friends' again and not go home to our flat. I think he's going to be a sociable person


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2010)

trashpony said:


> When we got there, the foal cried because we couldn't find 'our friends' fast enough  This evening he wanted to see 'our friends' again and not go home to our flat. I think he's going to be a sociable person



I liked people when I was little. It didn't last.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 20, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I liked people when I was little. It didn't last.


 
That's encouraging


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2010)

trashpony said:


> That's encouraging


 
Ha ha....sorry.

My mum always says....'he was a happy child until about 5.....' and she never finishes the sentence which probably ends ' when he became a miserable, ungrateful little shite!'


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 20, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> you were well mash up but then again there was so much cider about so were many others. you did'nt do anything out of order afaik so no need to worry about upsetting anyone



Phew  I think 



Nanker Phelge said:


> You had half a glass of cider when I saw you, and half of what was in it was fag ash
> 
> Then you told me that you wasn't that wasted



When I mixed the Chucklehead with some Stella in a glass it created a very strange concoction  Turned it into a lumpy goo. Still, tasted alright and done the job. 

Good to see lots of old and new faces


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> When I mixed the Chucklehead with some Stella in a glass it created a very strange concoction


 
Yeah - Stellahead with fag ash!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 21, 2010)

ah sorry Mrs M.  I was on villagge green for hours but couldn't really recognise any urbanites as I'm crap with faces.  Last year I kept an eye out for editor (because of his hair) and Orang Utan (because of his hair)  

Barring them, there's no way I'd have known who anyone was


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2010)

Some pics here:





















More: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/lambeth-country-show-2010.html


----------



## Janh (Jul 26, 2010)

Great pics. They made me want to go next year.


----------

